# Starting Own Medical Billing Business



## ckkohler

Hi ... looking for some input. Am thinking of starting my own medical billing business from home - part time to start; looking to "chat" with anyone who has already walked this path ... interested in what start-up costs were, what software was purchased, how you wrote your client contracts and how you marketed your business. What were the pitfalls you ran into, what were the advantages, did you find a market for your product?

My focus would possibly be mental health billing for starters and once things got rolling - would expand into all aspects of billing for small physician office practices ... please PM me or Email me @ carolyn.kohler@yahoo.com.

Thank you for any information you can share.


----------



## brandylsherrill

*at home billing*

i dont know about start up and things like that. but if ur interested in starting or have already started and need an employee, i'm responsible and capable. i'm waiting for my results for my cpc-p certs but i had a 4.0 4 terms straight and i am confident that i have passed and would be very interested in an at home job since my children are still young. if you would like to contact me, i have a resume posted.
thanks for your time,
brandy sherrill


----------

